# Frontier Lodge On Great Slave Lake - Mega Report



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

It's difficult for me to express just how amazing this trip really was. Scads of trophy sized lake trout, giant sized pike and arctic grayling on the fly. Literally jaw dropping scenery, dancing northern lights, muskox grazing along the shoreline - it was something very, very special!

Last winter we held a contest for one lucky angler to join me on the trip and as it happens one of Michigan's own, Greg Knapp from Grand Rapids won the contest. Truly a great guy and one heck of a good angler!

The full story is pretty epic, as always loaded with lots of photos and video. If you're at all interested you can check it out here:

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/trophy-fishing-in-canadas-far-north/


Cheers, Mike


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I can't wait for the noon hour bell to ring so that I can read this report. The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Mike, that trip looked amazing all the way around. While I am vehemently against the extreme over stocking of lake trout here at home in Lake Michigan and Lake Huron, those bruisers up yonder sure do look fun. Those stout pike are what really make that trip really special, in my opinion!

Is there trophy walleye opportunity on Great Slave, or is that too far north to get numbers of 28"+ fish?


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Treven said:


> Mike, that trip looked amazing all the way around. While I am vehemently against the extreme over stocking of lake trout here at home in Lake Michigan and Lake Huron, those bruisers up yonder sure do look fun. Those stout pike are what really make that trip really special, in my opinion!
> 
> Is there trophy walleye opportunity on Great Slave, or is that too far north to get numbers of 28"+ fish?


Thanks buddy! On an unrelated note I'd love to hook up with you this fall for some steelhead over there. Stay in touch!

Yes there ARE walleye in Great Slave, but only in certain spots. The delta of the Taltson River where Taltson Bay Big Pike camp is situated has tremendous walleye fishing including some larger fish. That area of the lake has better pike fishing, but terrible lake trout fishing - it's simply too shallow. The outflowing McKenzie River is also a walleye hotspot.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Mike Borger said:


> Thanks buddy! On an unrelated note I'd love to hook up with you this fall for some steelhead over there. Stay in touch!
> 
> Yes there ARE walleye in Great Slave, but only in certain spots. The delta of the Taltson River where Taltson Bay Big Pike camp is situated has tremendous walleye fishing including some larger fish. That area of the lake has better pike fishing, but terrible lake trout fishing - it's simply too shallow. The outflowing McKenzie River is also a walleye hotspot.


Fall steelheading is a go with me. The Mrs. has been informed that there will be some serious fishing commencing soon! I will definitely be in touch.

I ask about the walleyes only because if I ever talk my dad into dropping some real $$ on a trip, he reeeaally likes to have opportunities at walleyes as an option. I like them too, but I know your outlook on fish, and mine, are very similar.


----------

